# Kokosing-where to wade?



## jamiet (Jun 20, 2012)

Tried to fish the Kokosing recently and went to the Pipeline access and the next one upstream. Any of the other accesses have good wading? Or is this river better fished with a canoe or kayak? Thanks for your help.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats in the river target wise? Is the river by kokosing wildlife area?


----------



## Fly Slinger (Apr 17, 2010)

I have not fished it in years, but small mouth used to be fantastic. There should be great access with the trail that runs along the river from Mt vernon to Gambier, maybe 4-5 miles. Hope this helps


----------



## Dpalmer203 (Jun 16, 2012)

This map has been helpful to me. I like wading around Point #5-where Big Run joins the river. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Portals/4/pdfs/access/KokosingRWT.pdf


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

